# High Beams Stanza 91



## OuttaHell (Jan 2, 2009)

Let me just start off by saying everything else electrical works perfectly. High beams don't work. Never have since I bought it. Lever clicks into place when pulled but no lights at all. Bulbs have been replaced as well. I'm unsure at this current time if there is an indicator of high beams being engaged as I left my manual in the car and I never figured to look for it before until I spent the last 4 hours surfing the forums. There aren't any fuses blown from what I can see either. So..wtf? wiring maybe? I haven't checked to see if there is any power coming to the connectors as I lent out my volt meter not too long ago and have not seen it back(I hope it comes back).


----------



## OuttaHell (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok, so no light up on the dash when the high beam switch is engaged. Nothing at all. I was looking up another issue with the stanza sputtering and I ran into a post on a different forum concerning the highbeams, so I look and bam! why I didn't I think of that? the switch itself might be bad! WOWness. So as soon as I save 90 dollars for a new one or I find one in a junk yard, all will be awesome ....concerning the switch itself of course.
Thanks for looking.


----------

